# pork in the park



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

I know of a few people that are going!  Maybe I can make it next year!  Good luck Brian!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2006)

Brian, take pictures and good luck!!!!

Remember the BBQ4U credo...."No matter how tired we are, we always
post results and pictures before going to sleep."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2006)

and they didn't get that way by not drinking, so get to work!


----------



## john pen (Apr 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Brian, take pictures and good luck!!!!
> 
> Remember the BBQ4U credo...."No matter how tired we are, we always
> post results and pictures before going to sleep."



I thought our credo was get drunk and make meaningless, rude post's..Oh well, learn something new every day..

Good luck Brian...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":4tkowsxu]Brian, take pictures and good luck!!!!
> 
> Remember the BBQ4U credo...."No matter how tired we are, we always
> post results and pictures before going to sleep."



I thought our credo was get drunk and make meaningless, rude post's..Oh well, learn something new every day..

Good luck Brian...[/quote:4tkowsxu]

Thats only if your not at a comp!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey, maybe Greg could do a podcast!


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm cooking Salisbury, 55 teams so far, it should be a hoot. I have a huge commemorative edition bottle of Jack Daniel's, in it's own glass coffin, just to start the season in good spirits.

R


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 13, 2006)

Best of luck Brian.


----------

